# Apps pour présentation et envoi de fiches (images, pdf, films...)



## DG33 (2 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite créer une sorte de "présentation" sur PC Win7, à dérouler ensuite en clientèle sur iPhone/iPad voire sur le PC, afin de présenter les produits et services que je vends, en les organisant par exemple avec cette arborescence :
MATERIELS

PC

Modèle 1 (fiche pdf) 

Modèle 2 (fiche pdf)
Modèle 3 (fiche pdf)

Ecrans

17" (fiche pdf)

19" (images)

22" (photos)

32" (fiche pdf)

55" (film)

etc
SERVICES

Accès internet

Accès de base
Accès avec téléphonie
etc
L'idée c'est de pouvoir dérouler en clientèle le savoir-faire de ma boite, tout en me permettant d'y accéder rapidement via un menu, et depuis chaque fiche pouvoir envoyer juste la fiche présentée, directement par eMail, voire l'imprimer.
Il est important de pouvoir ajouter, retrancher, mettre à jour facilement les fiches produits et services, mais ça je le ferai sur PC Win7.

Pour la création sur PC, sans doute un PowerPoint (mais je ne maîtrise pas trop) ?
A votre avis, quelle App pour la présentation sur iPhone/iPad avec envoi facile par eMail ?

Merci de votre aide et retour d'expérience.


----------



## DG33 (4 Février 2015)

Up
Merci !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2015)

Franchement, je m'embêterais pas. Puisque tu vas travailler à la base sur des Powerpoints réalisés sur PC, autant utiliser Powerpoint sur iPad qui est vraiment bien foutu (e gratuit...). Tu pourras en plus stocker, partager e synchroniser facilement tes présentations via OneDrive.
Sinon, Keynotes est bien, probablement mieux sur Mac que Powerpoint (sur iPad, ça se discute), ouvre les Powerpoints (l'inverse n'est pas vrai), mais avec parfois des petits gags.
Donc si tu veux du simple : PowerPoint partout, à mon avis.


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2015)

Bonjour :
Fais un site wouaib.


----------



## DG33 (11 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour :
> Fais un site wouaib.


Merci mais ce n'est pas envisageable car je suis amené à présenter ces fiches hors connexion


----------



## DG33 (11 Février 2015)

Je change un peu mon fusil d'épaule.
Et si je crée sur PC un répertoire de fiches avec l'arborescence adéquate, que je synchronise dans un cloud ?
Reste à redescendre une copie locale de cette arborescence sur iPhone ou iPad, afin de pouvoir la consulter hors ligne.
Croyez-vous que ce soit possible ?
Ainsi avec Login et Passe mes collègues devraient aussi pouvoir en profiter...
Merci de vos retours


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2015)

Oui, c'est possible, mais en synchronisant tes dossiers et tes fichiers que tu auras organiser comme tu veux sur ton cloud (je te conseille fortement Dropbox si tu veux de la souplesse et être certain du résultat si tu dois synchroniser entre plusieurmachines) avec une app qui te permets à la fois de synchroniser via le cloud et de stoker en local.
Pour les pdf, je suis très content de pdf expert.
Après, pour ton film, j'ai pas d'idée.


----------



## lineakd (14 Février 2015)

@deg33, à voir aussi du côté de l'app pdf office de readdle.


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2015)

DG33 a dit:


> Merci mais ce n'est pas envisageable car je suis amené à présenter ces fiches hors connexion


Dans ce cas,  héberge le site sur ton ordinateur.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

DG33 a dit:


> Merci mais ce n'est pas envisageable car je suis amené à présenter ces fiches hors connexion


Il est très facile d'installer un site web en local avec MAMP et ça répondra à ton hors connexion.


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2015)

@Locke, comment fais tu? Est-ce sur un "idevice" jailbreaké?


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2015)

DG33 a dit:


> Je souhaite créer une sorte de "présentation" sur PC Win7





lineakd a dit:


> @Locke, comment fais tu? Est-ce sur un "idevice" jailbreaké?


Il souhaite faire une présentation depuis un PC, le plus simple est de créer un site web en local avec MAMP, rien à voir avec un iDevice. D'autant plus que par la suite il lui suffirait de transférer ce site local chez un hébergeur pour que son site web soit opérationnel.


----------



## Bambouille (16 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Il est très facile d'installer un site web en local avec MAMP et ça répondra à ton hors connexion.


Ça répondra à pas mal de choses !


----------



## lineakd (18 Février 2015)

@Locke, et comment fait on, en étant hors connexion?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Locke, et comment fait on, en étant hors connexion?


Tout se passe avec et dans MAMP... http://www.mamp.info/en/ ...en version free ça fonctionne très bien. On créé un site web en local et MAMP se charge de créer un serveur que l'on active.

Sur le fond, c'est comme si on était sur internet sans connexion et lorsqu'on doit créer un vrai site, c'est ce type de logiciel qu'il faut utiliser pour le tester/vérifier avant de le transférer en vrai sur un compte FTP.


----------



## lineakd (18 Février 2015)

@Locke, et comment l'avoir sur la tablette, en étant loin d'une connexion?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2015)

DG33 a dit:


> Je souhaite créer une sorte de "présentation" sur PC Win7


Le demandeur possède un PC, ça répond à sa question et sur un Mac aussi. Sur une tablette ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------

